
Verizon Admits that their Unlimited Data Plan is Limited to 5GB Per Month - staunch
http://tech.cybernetnews.com/2007/04/03/verizon-admits-that-their-unlimited-data-plan-is-limited-to-5gb-per-month/
======
eli
Yeah, but saying you have "unlimited" internet access, and then saying you can
ONLY use it for email and browsing the web kinda sucks. And that the only way
you can use more than 5gb/month is if you're doing something illegal is worse.

But read between the lines: Carriers like Verizon still make their money in
high-margin voice calls and text messaging fees. They would lose that revenue
if you could use IM and Skype over their data network. Same for streaming
video: Verizon really just doesn't want you using a competitor's IPTV product
instead of their own.

They think they deserve a cut of the revenue for content sent over their
network, even though all they're doing is giving you Internet access. This is
what Net Neutrality is all about.

------
yaacovtp
And on a shared hosting account you can host unlimited domains. I won't name
them, but on company with the word "host" in it's name spelled out in the T &
C that each account is limited to 30,000 individual files. If each site only
had one page/file how could I host an unlimited number of domains?

Anyone have the number for the FTC?

~~~
staunch
_"If each site only had one page/file how could I host an unlimited number of
domains?"_

You could generate them dynamically.

~~~
eli
You still need a file to generate them. Unless you could get all the domains
to point to the same documentroot or use a symlink or something.

Anyway, hosting companies like that massively oversell their capacity knowing
that most people won't use it. If you actually tried to put up 30,000 (or,
heck, even 300) active domains, the server would probably just die under the
load.

